# Help opk is this actually happening



## Danizzychar

I I had an ultrasound yesterday.. And i only have 1 Overy working my right had 7 cyists on:( but this does explain my long cycles currently CD 48... But she did see a folical on my right side just waiting.. I orded some ov tests off amazon and they came today.. I just done one. Is this positive? Never had one this dark before..

Please excuse any typos I am


----------



## JessaBear36

Looks almost positive good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Very close! Good luck :)


----------



## Danizzychar

There still really dark so I don't know if I have yet.. But but I have had really really sore thighs like I've been the gym the last 2 days.. Could this be related


----------



## JessaBear36

Danizzychar said:


> There still really dark so I don't know if I have yet.. But but I have had really really sore thighs like I've been the gym the last 2 days.. Could this be related

I'm not sure never had sore thighs during ovulation time. Sorry I'm no help. Good luck.


----------



## nikkie122

Looks very close to being positive... I would continue to test as it will be positive soon.


----------



## Danizzychar

That was 2 weeks ago am just waiting for af to show now


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck


----------

